# Обследование позвоночника



## юкка (30 Сен 2007)

Здравствуйте!Сделала обследование ,но врач ничего не объяснил.
ЭЭГ
Умеренные диффузные изменения БЭА гол. мозга притативного хар-ра.Дисфункция стволовых отделов.
ЭХОЭГ
смещений нет,гипертерии нет.
РЭГ
пульсовые кровонаполнения в сонных и позвоночных артериях снижено >30%,пробы с поворотом головы положительные на левой позвоночной артерии.Гипервентиляция отрицательная.
УЗДГ
признаки венозной дисциркуляции в вертебро базилярных сегментах.
иднитостьПА?   (неразбочиво написано)
РЕНТГЕНОГРАММА.
Признаки хонроза,спондилоартроза,нестабильность в сигментах С3 -С4
С4-С5 

Поскажите пожайлусто на сколько это серьёзно.А то меня пугают инсультом.Зарание благодарна.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (1 Окт 2007)

*обследование*



юкка написал(а):


> Поскажите пожайлусто на сколько это серьёзно.А то меня пугают инсультом.Зарание благодарна.



Пугаться не надо, а вот находится под наблюдением невролога будет правильно. Врач распишет необходимое лечение и все будет хорошо.


----------



## юкка (1 Окт 2007)

Врач, которая дала направление на обследование уволилась, была у других, выписали танакан, сонопакс, аппилак. Мне просто интересно, насколько заболевание серьёзно.


----------



## Ell (1 Окт 2007)

юкка написал(а):


> .Мне просто интересно насколько заболевание серьёзно.



Вы считаете, что есть несерьезные заболевания?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Окт 2007)

юкка написал(а):


> иднитостьПА?   (неразбочиво написано)



Извитость позвоночной артерии.


Всё, что перечислено, встречается % в 50 от всех.

Принимайте назначенные препараты и сформируйте пассивный (правильное поведение) и активный (правильные тренировки) здоровый образ жизни.


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (2 Окт 2007)

Данные ваших обследований можно условно (почти) считать вариантом нормы. Беспокоит ли Вас что-либо?


----------



## юкка (2 Окт 2007)

Здравствуйте! У меня часто кружится голова, возникает чувство страха. Шея болит по утрам, а под вечер болит чуть выше лопаток, даже не болит, а как немножко жжёт, а при нажатии болит. Часто немеют пальцы рук и постоянно холодные, периодически бывает охриплость голоса. 

Купила ортопедическую подушку, полежала час, было головокружение,  как будто немножко выпила.


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (3 Окт 2007)

Принимайте назначенные препараты и не накручивайте себя - страшного ничего нет.


----------

